
Show HN: Comm.guru, Slack and Twilio Based Company Phone System - thebiglebrewski
http://comm.guru
======
thebiglebrewski
Hey all, I'm the creator of comm.guru. I'd be glad to take feedback and/or
questions!

------
harrylucas
Hey looks cool! Is there a video that shows how it works?

